# Workday Login trouble?



## strawberrie (Feb 27, 2021)

Anyone else having trouble logging onto workday from their personal computers? Did corporate get rid of the ability for us to do that? Seems unlikely since that's where we get access to our paystubs and W2's, which is why I'm wondering if it's unintentional. My brother and I are both having trouble logging in from our laptops.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2021)

Use paperless w2 site for your w2.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 27, 2021)

I can get in ok


----------



## GRC (Feb 27, 2021)

What do you mean by "having trouble"?


----------



## strawberrie (Mar 8, 2021)

strawberrie said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging onto workday from their personal computers? Did corporate get rid of the ability for us to do that? Seems unlikely since that's where we get access to our paystubs and W2's, which is why I'm wondering if it's unintentional. My brother and I are both having trouble logging in from our laptops.


Figured out my problem: the password to log into the workday app is different than the password to log into the desktop server. I have literally no idea how that's possible, but they're off by one number from each other. After many, many, manyyyy attempts, I started messing around with different passwords and that's how I figured it out. I know it seems far-fetched, but I've tried a few times over the past few days and the app password is different than the desktop password lol. Time to reset both passwords I guess


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 8, 2021)

strawberrie said:


> Figured out my problem: the password to log into the workday app is different than the password to log into the desktop server. I have literally no idea how that's possible, but they're off by one number from each other. After many, many, manyyyy attempts, I started messing around with different passwords and that's how I figured it out. I know it seems far-fetched, but I've tried a few times over the past few days and the app password is different than the desktop password lol. Time to reset both passwords I guess


Yeah it should be the same target SSO login. I’d honestly call CSC with that bc that seems like your account could have a larger issue


----------

